# flywheel



## micpc1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a Tecumseh H50 motor. The flywheel for this is part number 30811. One of the magnets came off the flywheel. It is cast iron and very rough on the finish. Has anyone had sucess in repairing one one of these by re gluing the magnet back one? Does anyone know where to obtain a replacement new or used? 

Thanks

MC


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i would say you'd have to get a new one. never fixed one myself but i know that at 3600rpm's it might fly back out. the only place i can think of to get one is a junk yard or a small engine repair shop. anyway hope that helps.


----------



## Bowman's (Dec 16, 2004)

If you have the magnet you can clean both the magnet and flywheel and epoxy it back in. It will hold and you should not have any trouble. Mike www.bowmanrepairservice.com


----------

